# American Anabolic Pharma



## Kvasir (Jan 31, 2016)

Hey guys,

  A recommended connection has provided to me a list of products.  It reads that some of the listed products come from a source that is under new management - 'American Anabolic Pharma'.

Any thoughts or experience would be appreciated.  Thanks.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 31, 2016)

Under new management is a bit of a flag. Stick with the guys that are trusted unless you have the disposable income and enjoy making charitable donations to shit bags.


----------



## SuperBane (Jan 31, 2016)

POB it isn't under new management. It is a misquote of what was actually said.


----------



## bvs (Jan 31, 2016)

Seems dodgy


----------



## SuperBane (Jan 31, 2016)

bvs said:


> Seems dodgy



How? I just said this guy misquoted what was written.
This guy came here to source check instead of doing his due diligence the information is available.


----------



## pharmacist (Jan 31, 2016)

What does this means ... a new management ? Since when UGL's have CEO's ? Oh boy ... I am behind with info or something is not right here!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 31, 2016)

SuperBane said:


> POB it isn't under new management. It is a misquote of what was actually said.



You mean what the s I urge actually said?

Btw time to change the signature


----------



## SuperBane (Jan 31, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> You mean what the s I urge actually said?
> 
> Btw time to change the signature



The OP misquoted what was said on that particular list and the guy with that list has been around for a bit.
Either the OP is getting the info second hand or just happened upon that list by mere luck and is unfamiliar


----------



## Kvasir (Jan 31, 2016)

SuperBane said:


> How? I just said this guy misquoted what was written.
> This guy came here to source check instead of doing his due diligence the information is available.



Yes, a re-check of the information reveals that it reads 'under new ownership'
As far as due diligence, I researched in every way I knew then came and asked you all in the forum on source checking.

Isn't that what due diligence is?


----------



## Kvasir (Jan 31, 2016)

SuperBane said:


> The OP misquoted what was said on that particular list and the guy with that list has been around for a bit.
> Either the OP is getting the info second hand or just happened upon that list by mere luck and is unfamiliar



Ok, good.  I received the list firsthand from the actual guy after having connected through another forum.  

You are correct that I am unfamiliar as it has been some time, but that why I've been reading often and then ask you all a specific, but vague, question to determine if I'm dealing with someone as legitimate as my research revealed.

If this is not the way to source check here then let me know the protocol so I can fall in line.  Thanks for your time and attention.


----------



## SuperBane (Jan 31, 2016)

So you joined a bunch of boards to fish for sources?
Kudos


----------



## Kvasir (Jan 31, 2016)

SuperBane said:


> So you joined a bunch of boards to fish for sources?
> Kudos



No, I have been a member of the boards to read, research, and connect with people who know more than I in my quest to do my best to be sure I'm taking care of myself correctly while also gaining health, strength, and longevity.  There's been no fishing for sources anywhere just as I've not engaged in any fishing for sources here.  

My main goal is relationship building overall and if information comes along about a source as well as dozens of other pieces of related or unrelated information I ask the question.

I can understand your mistrust of someone who's really just source checking, but you can take what I ask at face value without implying otherwise.  It's not lost on me that many come to outright fish for sources, but I want the long-term lifestyle with or without cycles or with or without sources.  

If something comes along then I'll research and ask you all who seem to know and if nothing comes along then that's fine too.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 1, 2016)

Kvasir said:


> No, I have been a member of the boards to read, research, and connect with people who know more than I in my quest to do my best to be sure I'm taking care of myself correctly while also gaining health, strength, and longevity.  There's been no fishing for sources anywhere just as I've not engaged in any fishing for sources here.
> 
> My main goal is relationship building overall and if information comes along about a source as well as dozens of other pieces of related or unrelated information I ask the question.
> 
> ...



You can relax man. Most of the guys here just don't like when newer members jump right into source discussion is all.  It's not personal.


----------



## Spongy (Feb 1, 2016)

Hello SI...


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 1, 2016)

hello SI..


----------



## gymrat827 (Feb 3, 2016)

Naps gear might have new owners.  Idk.


----------



## WildCat1999 (Feb 17, 2016)

thanks for the information.


----------

